

Save Vim syntax highlighting to HTML - r11t
http://cslife.wordpress.com/2008/12/01/save-vim-syntax-highlighting-to-html/

======
jmah
The standard shortcut for this is :TOhtml (although I always screw it up and
type :toHTML). Of course, you can ":help TOhtml" to get more info.

------
13ren
vim can do anything you can imagine, better than you imagined. If only you
knew the command...

One for me was word completion to match other words in the file (^n, where ^
is control), but based on filenames (^x^f^n).

------
nfg
For emacs see htmlfontify.el ( <http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/HtmlFontify> ).

~~~
kzar
Or htmlize.el (<http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/Htmlize> ).

------
Hovertruck
Now if only I could bring myself to put font tags anywhere near a page. :\

~~~
mileszs
You don't have to. As jmah said above, :TOhtml is the standard way to do it.
First, you can issue the command :let html_use_css = 1. Highlight some code
and enter :TOhtml, and you'll have non-font-tag-ified, css-ified HTML that
uses your syntax highlighting.

------
mapleoin
now someone should write a blogpost comparing that to using
<http://pygments.org/>

